# Bar wrap with bar-end shifters?



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

I need to wrap my bars and I have Dura-Ace bar end shifters installed so obviously the tuck-in method won't work. How do I wrap these things? TIA!


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I use shrink tubing.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

just wrap around the outside, w/ no overlap +/- tape to secure


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

damn, that looks to be a pretty sweet paramount! i had a '74 track frame that was really nice...i miss that bike.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I don't have pictures of it but I ran bar-end shifters on my Guerciotti at one point and I ran the housings along the lower flat part of the bars only. I taped it to the bar at the point on the bar where it starts to go up then wrapped the bar to the piece of tape then went under the cable housing from that point forward. The cable housings come off the handlebar, loops gently around towards the head tube then into the downtube cable stops.


----------



## Ape0r (Oct 2, 2007)

I just used the barcons as end plugs, just have to disconnect the deraileur end of the cable first. The direction I went does require taping at the middle, but not where my hands will touch it. Don't see why you couldn't do it in the opposite direction with this method as well.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Kudos to all of you. I dig Scooper's method. I start at the bar-end and move towards the stem (old habits I suppose). I usually wrap the tape around the bar and cable housing three times them I leave the cable exposed after that. Some of my bud's prefer not to wrap any of the cable at all. I like the wrapping until the handlebar curves method as mentioned by Squidward. Try a few differnt styles until YOU are satisfied. I prefer to wrap away from the bike when I start the wrapping. I like to use about an inch and a half of electrical tape at the beggining of the bar tape to hold it in place as I start to wrap. "Yo, I guess I'm a rappa".


----------

